# Animal Crossing Mario Party - Official Website!



## NessSuccess (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey guys! You might remember me from the days of New Leaf, when I had a ongoing thread here for my AC Mario Party game.
Well, New Horizons is out, and i'm finally ready to reveal the official site for Animal Crossing Mario Party!

Animal Crossing Mario Party - Official Site!

This thread is for discussion. If you would like to join, please fill out the form on the enter to join page on the site.
If you use any of the patterns to make a Mario Party map on your island, please use this thread to post pics and clips !

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2020)

WOW this looks so cool! I couldn't access the site through your link though.


----------



## NessSuccess (Jun 9, 2020)

Sorry about that! Try this link, fixed in the first post:

Animal Crossing Mario Party official site

edit: it's censoring my site because my last name has a cuss in it...
hold on while i figure this out. until then you can find the link on reddit: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossingNewHor/comments/gzt1yp


----------



## N e s s (Jun 9, 2020)

Omg, I actually remember this! I think I went under a different username at the time but I still have a screenshot of one of your games on my 3DS.

I’d love to play sometime!


----------



## NessSuccess (Jun 9, 2020)

N e s s said:


> Omg, I actually remember this! I think I went under a different username at the time but I still have a screenshot of one of your games on my 3DS.
> 
> I’d love to play sometime!



Yay that's awesome ! I'm so glad people still remember it. 

I edited the site name, it is fixed on the first post as well.






						Game | Animal Crossing Mario Party
					

A fully playable Mario Party game within Animal Crossing New Horizons for Nintendo Switch! QR Codes provided!




					acmarioparty.wixsite.com


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 9, 2020)

I'd love to come play sometime!


----------



## zenni (Jun 9, 2020)

Wow... this is amazing! I can see how much effort went into this 
Also love your boruto villager XD


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 9, 2020)

Id love to come! It looks rlly cool


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 9, 2020)

Damn this is amaaaazing


----------



## NessSuccess (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks !! I'm really eager to create a video for this. I think I will do the first session in a week or possible 2 weeks. Still have to prep my island. The board is finished but need to finish the mini game areas.


----------



## NessSuccess (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey guys, 

I added an official Discord page to the site.

Feel free to join!








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Niks (Jun 11, 2020)

Wow, this is really amazing. Must've cost much of your time to set this all up! I will come over to play some time, that's for sure!


----------

